# Thrill DNA60 by MMVapors



## Rob Fisher

https://www.mmvapors.com/ 
*Delrin starts at € 390,
Stabilized wood starts at € 460.*


Delrin or Stabilized in colour/block of your choice
Right or Left handed version
CeraKoted SS Tube (+ € 20)
CeraKoted button (+ € 15)
Stabwood button (same as your block choice) (+ € 30)
Mosaic button (+ € 60)
CeraKoted Bezel (+ € 30)
Stabwood Bezel (+ € 30)
Optional Leather Pouch (+ € 28)
Matching driptip (+ € 27)
CeraKoted Beauty ring (+ € 20)
Powered by DNA60
USB
1 x 18650
MMV 510
Brass Battery Cap
Suitable for up to 24 mm atomizer
(Default Delrin has Delrin body, Delrin Bezel, Delrin Button and SS tube)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PS Denise's #3 is on it's way to SA! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Mail Baby! My Thrill arrived!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My new Thrill Mod from MMVapors in Greece arrived this morning and I was wondering how I would find a matchy-matchy Siam Tower tip for it...Bazinga! How is this for a spot on match!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

IS that a wooden tip or resin?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arthster said:


> IS that a wooden tip or resin?



The one on the Dvarw is an acrylic tip... it came with two matching stab wood tips but I prefer the Siam Tower tips!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Rob Fisher said:


> The one on the Dvarw is an acrylic tip... it came with two matching stab wood tips but I prefer the Siam Tower tips!



Its an amazing match though. On the pic it really looks like the same wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pearl Thrill joins the MMV family!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## HPBotha

oooooooooof!!!! some sexyness here!!! wow! Loving the fractal engraving of the battery tube on the pearl!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mauritz55

Rob Fisher said:


> My new Thrill Mod from MMVapors in Greece arrived this morning and I was wondering how I would find a matchy-matchy Siam Tower tip for it...Bazinga! How is this for a spot on match!
> View attachment 176664


I love this setup!!!man that is a beautiful piece of wood!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

